# 2007 Nuevo electric step



## 2512chrisb (May 5, 2011)

Hi all, looking to pick some brains!

Electric step has stopped working, was told to look in the drivers door pillar area for 2 disconnected wires. Found the wires, one red/white, the other green/white, they both have terminals crimped on, but I can't find where they're meant to connect to! 

Any pointers much apprecieted.

Many thanks,

Chris.


----------



## 2512chrisb (May 5, 2011)

*correction!*

Sorry should have said that the step still retracts with the switch next to the door, but does not detract automatically when moving off.

Have been told that there is a motion sensor rather than a relay?

Thanks again.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Why not phone Autosleepers Service Centre.

They will be able to advise you I'm sure.

Dave


----------

